# NEM couplers



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

not sure this is the right place to post but here goes...I have an Acela Express that I have replaced the couplers to NEM couplers but are off set... I need them not off set or off set the other way so does anyone know where to get them, the first is the ones I have and the second pic is the ones I need


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

there is a huge gap between the cars and can not be changed because the couplers are above the shank and will hit the bottom of the cars


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i would change them back


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

which number are those? use 17 for smallest gab between cars. or if this still to large, i'd just keep the originals


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

not sure of the number but the problem is that the knuckle is made above the shank, there is plenty of room for it to be even with the shank or even lower...the reason I switch to knuckles was because my little engineer like to unhook the engine and push the cars and dummy engine with out the power engine and they are kinda hard to reconnect while still on the rails


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats exactly how it supposed to be (i have nem KDs on my euro train). Nem standart shafts sit lower to the ground and as such require offset shank


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

as you can see from this pic that the couplers are much higher than the rest of the fleet...if I could get different shank positions I could also close the gap between cars


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

the coupler is high enough that it would hit the bottom of the cars if it were any shorter but they need to be shorter to close the gap


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

oh i see, better angle. but in thist case i can only say one thing, those shafts are not conforming to NEM standarts. KD make 17,18,19,20 couplers. the only difference is length. height is fixed, and in case of my liliput engine are perfect height from the ground.

i'm afraid you will need some custom solution.


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah I was afraid of that...my little engineer don't really care too much about everything being "proper" as long as he has fun with it...I made a tunnel a few weeks ago and now starting to form the mountain


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Just received my Acela in HO and the original couplers are terrible! I have to lift the cars off the track to decouple. One of the grades on my layout has a steep incline that doesn't bother any of the other equipment, but on the Acela it lifts the wheels off the track of the following cars and derails.

I was just wondering how the Kadees are still working out.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

This is just a thought and it may not work but might be worth a try. Can the couplers be installed upside down on all of the cars? If so they would be angled down and not up. May not be prototyipical but may meet your functional needs.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

tkruger said:


> This is just a thought and it may not work but might be worth a try. Can the couplers be installed upside down on all of the cars? If so they would be angled down and not up. May not be prototyipical but may meet your functional needs.


When I get them in we will see


----------

